# '05 Chevy 2500hd Daily Driver



## Hank Chinaski (May 8, 2011)

starting this due to interest shown in other threads.

This is my 2005 Chevy 2500HD LS Crew Cab 4x4, 6.0 gas, auto, leer topper

I modify pretty much everything I've got, and everything I've got is usually an ongoing project and this truck is no different.

I've added a wheatly tune (pcm tune), AEM CAI, Dual turbo style mufflers (6.0 had dual 3" pipes from the exhaust manifolds to the single muffler), currently rides 285/75/16 all terrains, have 315/75/16's MT's on order now.
Installed a 7" LCD w/night vision backup camera and two additional inputs

The cargo rack started as a KargoMaster for a high profile truck topper, and I cut/lowered it 3", and sleeved/narrowed it 2" to be able to use the mounts for climbing steps, and added heavy gauge expanded metal to the top along with 1" square tube reinforcements. The mount plates are incorporated into 2x3" angle that lines and strengthens the bed rails. I've worked from the top, and wouldn't hesitate to toss 800-1000lbs up there if I needed to do so.
Future plans for the rack include 2 flood lights per side and rear, and lay down light bar for the front that works via linear actuator to stand up, and will have 2 hella 100w, and 2 #### Cepek super offroaders 235w each. I'll have over 1000w of light facing forward when complete.

Front Bumper: 
The main outside skin is made from a blank of a school bus bumper, all 3/16" thick, the bars are 1.5" DOM tubing, and this truck has 4 frame horns on the front and all are tied into the bumper sub frame (I built too) using 1/4" wall 1.5" square tube that's fully welded side by side (making 1/2" steel in the center figure 8, and the bumper sub frame holds the winch and mounts the outer skin, and incorporates the front receiver hitch.
It currently holds a Harbor Freight 10k winch that was cheap and works GREAT along with two Hella 55w lights splayed at 20* for a wide working pattern.

I've got a lot of parts scrounged together and some half built things for the truck that include: comms (cb, ham), 2 additional batteries, rear bumper w/swing out for spare tire and 4 fuel cans, on board air, on board welder, bed riser box-sleeping platform w/tool drawers and to house on board systems, so I'll be working on it for a while and will keep ya'll updated as I go (I work slow/cheap lol)

Anyway, enough hula-baloo (how often do you get to use that?) here's some pics in no particular order:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 8, 2011)




----------



## tjbier (May 22, 2011)

That looks great!
I really could use that top rack for ladders and picks and other chit.
Nice work!
Make sure you post pics of the 1st deer you come across with that bumper, lol.:msp_biggrin:


----------

